# Cool skiff



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

nothing comes up, maybe a bad link?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

this one


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

who makes this tidewater?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's the info taken from FS boatstore:

Custom skiff handcrafted by Brian Esposito. Featured boat is 17' long, 48" wide, 150 lbs. depending on build, runs 30 mph with a 25 HP, floats shallower than a canoe, dead quiet and dry running, extemely sea worthy for a micro skiff. Foam core construction, epoxy or vinalester resin options. 

Every build is custom to what you want and need. If you can dream it I can build it.

954-592-0844
[email protected]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks Tippy 




(For you new guys, that's a compliment)


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

That top boat looks bad azzed! Anyone have an idea on ballpark prices?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if someone flipped a mold off an FS 18...

                                   :-?


Looks to be the same lines...


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah dude it looks really cool and I found on the florida sportsman page where he is only asking $6,000 or best offer that sounds pretty reasonable to me


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Frack YEAH! Sweet micro for sure but is the 6K price for a complete boat with motor and trailer or just the hull? Nice simple poling boat!

Back when I was thinking about building a FS18 I was thinking about doing exactly what was done on that seafoam/ice blue version!

This has gotta be the dude from Mangrove skiffs. the building and rigging is uncanny!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Looks very similiar to what I have been working on. Except my design has softer entry(canoe like) with a slight drop for tracking/wave slicing. And is very square at rear for maximun stability. Doesnt have the taper/boat tail rear which is more efficient. But his does look a whole lot like a FS18. I'm not saying anything.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Yeah that is Brian of Mangrove fame..


yeAH, I figured as much. he has a very particulat kit of parts that he likes to use. The spray rails, seat, structural curvature. I actually like his stuff. In the past he's been a bit over priced though. It apears that he has been very busy though.

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1292291258

His skills have improved greatly!!!!!!!! These versions look ECC quality!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Damnnn!! He has been busy. Looks like some good designs. I just dont understand why he goes about the labor intensive way of cold molding. Thats great for a one-off. But seems bass ackwards for production. Maybe thats way of getting around the red tape of being a manufactuer.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Swampfox, I just got an email from the builder. He's not the Brian from mangrove. Different guy!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

My bad. I thought that was the name of the Mangrove builder. I thought I remebered a episode of Mark Sosin that he was on. And they had talked about the boat. I guess it is true about how that stuff affects short term memory. ;DIs he the Brian in that video High in the lowlands? (kick ass Vid by the way)That narrow 18 looks sweet too. Kinda like a HB Glades.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> My bad. I thought that was the name of the Mangrove builder. I thought I remebered a episode of Mark Sosin that he was on. And they had talked about the boat. I guess it is true about how that stuff affects short term memory.  ;DIs he the Brian in that video High in the lowlands? (kick ass Vid by the way)That narrow 18 looks sweet too. Kinda like a HB Glades.


The little brown/sand colored one with the coffin...yeah, that one is by far his sweetest skiff. I'm scared to ask how much that one cost! Very nice work indeed!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

6K is JUST for the hull and bench seats. At that price it's a lil bitty bit more expensive than the copperhead's starting price. The copperhead has hatches and storage though at it's starting price. That's like comparing......boats and canoes though! But for the same price...I'm take the boat please!

I wonder how it poles though. Makes me wanna try to build the FS18 all over again though. Uggg


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

All,

I think these have shown up here before in the distant past. They (or the ones I confuse them with) are very nice. I only remembered where the post was because I like to look at the pictures every now and again.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1201006277/0#0

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link Nate. Yeah yeah....it's gladescraft not mangrove skiff! I KNEW it was the same fella, I just had the shop name wrong! I don't know why I had mangrove skiff stuck in my head when it was actually glades.

Back a while ago he was selling that other smaller model for 12K.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I believe thats who I am thinking of. Didn't thier logo have a mangrove with a push pole thru it? Or something to that extent. Damnn that brown/tan narrow looks even better from behind! Kinda like my wife.  ;D Thanks for the link Nate.


----------



## Jody (Jan 5, 2011)

i caught my first red on the fly from one of these boats.My buddy has it and it is sweet!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

How do these compare to the Gladesman? Looks similiar and I already know how good the quality is on a ECC rig. Combine it with a custom Ramilin trailer and your about the same price eitherway... Just looking for feedback from either an owner or someone who has spent some time on one..


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I saw that blue ice blue one in the exact same spot that the tan one is in the picture about a week ago. Does anybody know where this builders shop is?


----------



## glennwilson (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello all! capt loosey showed me this post. 
    I own the blue boat in the second picture its the one capt loosey caught his red out of. Its a fantastic little rig, the most fun i've had in a boat since i was a kid!  
  I did a lot of research before i bought this boat. I did not water test any boats before i bought it.  so i took a leap of faith and had Brian build me one. I couldn't be happier. 
  It seems pricey but i looked into prices on everything comparable and even building something on my own, and it falls right in line with anything brand new. 
  Brian hand builds these boats one off. no mold. he can make it custom how ever you want 16ft,17ft,etc. ...  the tan one is bigger than mine about the size of a glades skiff. 
  I have owned the boat for a year now and it is a fishing machine.  the shallowist boat i have ever been in by far. 
  i have a bunch of photos but not sure how to post them. draft is in the 3-4" area.


----------



## Jody (Jan 5, 2011)

speaking of which,we need to do that again soon


----------



## glennwilson (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## glennwilson (Aug 21, 2010)

One more. Sunrise tailers in the grass!!


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

Really sweet picture...


----------

